# Driving Issues



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

so just got my car from the shop, noticed a couple things. by the way timing was fixed and car runs now. my exhaust is making weird noises like its back firing or something, i hear a crackling sound sometimes too; where would i find a leak, before the cat or after or do i need a new one? the other thing is when i press on the gas the rpms take for ever to go up and thats in 1st gear! so not very powerful and when i return to idle the rpms go down first and then return to normal, could a going bad fuel pump cause this? when i did a fuel pressure test the pressure would drop first then go up when i reved the car. weird or is this normal?


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

i kinda get the same thing when its cold and i dont let it warm up, like i push on the gas and it just seems to shutter and go no where lol or very slow, but when it gets warmed up its fine


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

84z31 said:


> jack your car up. and feel around for leaks. you can also find them sometimes because the leak will be black.


feel around where?


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

well im deffinitlly hearing some blow back. and the whole exhaust is covered with heat shields. im more worried with the lack of power.
its like i wont get power for 2 seconds and then it hits ive replaced everthing except the fuel pump...if it is fuel related.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

if i did know anything about exhaust systems i wouldnt be asking where to look but the gaskets being worn is realy good info thanx. u think an exhaust leak would effect my power issue?


----------



## Denass121 (Sep 16, 2005)

chillow said:


> if i did know anything about exhaust systems i wouldnt be asking where to look but the gaskets being worn is realy good info thanx. u think an exhaust leak would effect my power issue?


Yeah some of us like me know pretty much nothing about cars... Thats why we come here. K thanks


----------

